# Salsa class



## Mirrors (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi,

I am really into Salsa dancing, go to classes and socials. Does anyone know of any classes or social salsa scenes in NZ, around Auckland area?

Thanks


----------



## Amt70 (Oct 28, 2011)

Have you tried google.co.nz typed classes in the area you want. I am sure there must be some. Sorryits not too helpful
Ali


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Auckland Salsa, Zumba and Spanish courses, classes, lessons and hens parties


----------



## Mirrors (Oct 16, 2011)

*Thanks*



Amt70 said:


> Have you tried google.co.nz typed classes in the area you want. I am sure there must be some. Sorryits not too helpful
> Ali


Thank you for that Ali, yes I have tried that now and found plenty, they look good too from the galeries, brill


----------



## Mirrors (Oct 16, 2011)

anski said:


> Auckland Salsa, Zumba and Spanish courses, classes, lessons and hens parties


Thanks Anski that looks cool cheers


----------

